# Which new Oberon are you ordering?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I might "need" the new wrap-around dragon.  What are you getting?


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I'm getting the new cloud dragon in red. Can't wait for it!

I was tempted to wait until the wrap around wave design was posted, but just fell in love with the new dragon!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

And I just ordered the black cloud dragon! I'm very excited about it


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Where can I see these? I don't see anything new on their website. Can you link me? Thanks!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is the link to the new cloud dragon:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1385

And the link to the new woodgrain:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1386

Enjoy - and please let us know which one you order 

Oh and they will also have a new wraparound wave design coming out next week!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm going to order the da Vinci in BLACK or maybe the Celtic one in black.  I think I've made up my mind on the black so I can co-ordinate skins with it easily.  I have 13 days to change my mind though, so who knows!  LOL


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That woodgrain one is certainly unique.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I had all but decided that my second Oberon cover was to be the gingko in red, and now they have a Chinese dragon out, not fair! 

I'm curious about the wraparound wave, but I think I'll need some time before considering a wave design.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I just ordered the Celtic Hounds in wine on Wed.  Not sure how long it takes once its ordered but I am already antsy about getting it. LOL  I got my first Kindle on Wednesday and can't wait till I have a cover to know its protected.  Ordered 2 decalgirl skins as well and they should be here Monday.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered Woodgrain-Chocolate


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I didn't order one of the "new" designs, but I ordered the red ginkgo leaf earlier this week. I already have the da Vinci in saddle which I love, but I wanted to get one more and I really love the ginkgo leaf design. I'll use the ginkgo leaf in Spring and Summer probably. I love the red! I think it's so gorgeous.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the red Ginko on my Dx and I adore it.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't forget that there's a third design being released next week too! I like the cloud dragon, but not enough to buy another cover. I personally hope they release a phoenix design at some point- I looooove phoenixes.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Would definitely have ordered the Cloud Dragon, if I hadn't JUST bought my Sky Dragon a month ago. It's just gorgeous! I'm not sure how long I'll be able to resist it.  

I'm still hoping they are going to come through with slipcases too.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Yay! Mind just shipped today....can't wait for it to get here. Now I'm going to obsess over the tracking of where it is!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Sleeves by the end of the month.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I have to admit it, I'm getting antsy. I ordered my Cloud Dragon last Friday afternoon (I'm on the east coast, so late morning CA time), and it still hasn't shipped - which means I won't be getting it this week. I'm kind of crushed


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Neo said:


> OK, I have to admit it, I'm getting antsy. I ordered my Cloud Dragon last Friday afternoon (I'm on the east coast, so late morning CA time), and it still hasn't shipped - which means I won't be getting it this week. I'm kind of crushed


I think it will ship any time now. I ordered mine on the 16th (last Wednesday) and it shipped yesterday, so yours should ship very shortly, I'd say.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> I think it will ship any time now. I ordered mine on the 16th (last Wednesday) and it shipped yesterday, so yours should ship very shortly, I'd say.


Thank you, I hope you are right !

I know it's kind of ridiculous to react so strongly about an object, but there is something about Oberons that just calls for instant gratification


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Neo said:


> Thank you, I hope you are right !
> 
> I know it's kind of ridiculous to react so strongly about an object, but there is something about Oberons that just calls for instant gratification


I know what you mean. I'm currently tracking mine - I check the tracking like 3 times a day. hee hee!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I am still on the fence about either the Da Vinci or the Butterfly in blue. Then again I just splurged on 2 M-Edge dsign-yourself-cover... On top of the 3 covers I already have...


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I just ordered the paisley in red.  The dragons are beautiful, oh what the heck I can't think of an Oberon design that isn't outstanding.  Just crossing my fingers that it comes quickly and is everything hoped!  The Agony and the Ecstasy!


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

Tippy said:


> I just ordered the paisley in red. The dragons are beautiful, oh what the heck I can't think of an Oberon design that isn't outstanding. Just crossing my fingers that it comes quickly and is everything hoped! The Agony and the Ecstasy!


I have the red Paisley and it is spectacular! You will be in love!


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

My Oberon Arrived Today!!!!  I ordered Celtic Hounds in wine and its beautiful!  No wonder these are addicting.  I love the feel of it and know that use will only add to the feel.  My kindle (yet to be named) is now safely in its new home.  They sent a long a beautiful little celtic knot charm.  I have seen many who have attached the charm to their cover off the button.  What did you use to do this?  

I am sure that this is just the first of many Oberon products in my life.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

mommacomet said:


> My Oberon Arrived Today!!!! I ordered Celtic Hounds in wine and its beautiful! No wonder these are addicting. I love the feel of it and know that use will only add to the feel. My kindle (yet to be named) is now safely in its new home. They sent a long a beautiful little celtic knot charm. I have seen many who have attached the charm to their cover off the button. What did you use to do this?


Yay glad you got yours and love it.  The Celtic Hounds in wine is gorgeous, one of my favorites. As for attaching the charm... Just reach down under the flap and you'll feel the bungee cords with two metal barbs on each end. Push one side of bungee cord through the hole, put the charm through the cord, and then thread the cord back through the hole.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

mommacomet said:


> My Oberon Arrived Today!!!! I ordered Celtic Hounds in wine and its beautiful! No wonder these are addicting. I love the feel of it and know that use will only add to the feel. My kindle (yet to be named) is now safely in its new home. They sent a long a beautiful little celtic knot charm. I have seen many who have attached the charm to their cover off the button. What did you use to do this?
> 
> I am sure that this is just the first of many Oberon products in my life.


here Oberon has a video for replacing a bungee... it might help you with adding your charm to your bungee.

NOTE the obvious*** do not cut your bungee


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much.  The charm has been added.  I am very happy with my choice.   My son just purchased an ipad(original) last night to replace his dying laptop and I was looking at it and he asked if I was changing my mind about a netbook/notebook and its ok but then the thought of ooooohhh Oberon makes a beautiful ipad cover..LOL


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

It shipped, it shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got my e-mail notification: my black cloudy dragon is on its way to me


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay!


----------

